
Zombo.com Turns 20 - jgw
An auspicious occasion for a dot-com era classic:<p>$ whois zombo.com | grep Creation<p><pre><code>   Creation Date: 1999-10-10T10:57:47Z</code></pre>
======
mimsee
Check dod.mil

